# I know this is wrong but...



## sweetprincess23

I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.


----------



## misshelper

It's called stealing, get your own connection. Your welcome.


----------



## Sula

Go ahead and run an extension cord into their outdoor outlets.  I'm sure they won't mind. Hell, it's free electricity!


----------



## sweetprincess23

misshelper said:


> It's called stealing, get your own connection. Your welcome.



like I said, I know this is wrong. I hardly ever do it. If I knew which neighbor it was I would ask if they mind but there are several connections I think. If I had wireless I wouldn't care. And if they don't want it done can't they block it somehow? but thanks. oops I didn't realize I chose that one.


----------



## GWguy

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



Yes, they can tell, but probably aren't looking.  You can be arrested for theft of services, there is precedent.

If you're on good terms with them, go next door and ask if they would mind you using the connection once in a while, and offer them something in return.  My dad did it with his neighbor for almost 2 years, with the neighbor's consent.


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> like I said, I know this is wrong. I hardly ever do it. If I knew which neighbor it was I would ask if they mind but there are several connections I think. If I had wireless I wouldn't care. *And if they don't want it done can't they block it somehow*? but thanks




Are you serious?  Kinda like the whole "if you don't lock your car doors in your own drive way you deserve to have your car stolen"?
Yousa classy lady.


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> like I said, I know this is wrong. I hardly ever do it. If I knew which neighbor it was I would ask if they mind but there are several connections I think. If I had wireless I wouldn't care. And if they don't want it done can't they block it somehow? but thanks




This is why my network is private.


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



hey gal..your no sweet princess..
it is THEFT.....you are a thief and will go to jail if you take this kind of "well it is there" attitude.

go spend a few buck and get a cheap dial up account..or go to the library and surf for free.....

nothing worse than a thief.......
execpt a thief that brags about stealing.........

so where ya get the laptop...."borrow" that too?


----------



## PrepH4U

sweetprincess23 said:


> like I said, I know this is wrong. I hardly ever do it. If I knew which neighbor it was I would ask if they mind but there are several connections I think. *If I had wireless I wouldn't care*. And if they don't want it done can't they block it somehow? but thanks



If you had satelite internet service at twice the cost of regular cable or dsl you would care very much, if you reach the downloading/uploading limit the service slows down to dial up speed for 30 days.


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> like I said, I know this is wrong. I hardly ever do it. If I knew which neighbor it was I would ask if they mind but there are several connections I think. If I had wireless I wouldn't care. And if they don't want it done can't they block it somehow? but thanks



Why? Do you think wireless is free?


----------



## sweetprincess23

I am pretty sure it is the people behind me I don't talk to my neighbors to often. But one night they had a party and ran out of beer, I gave them some. I figure they won't mind. I know that isn't the point but really it is very rare of me to do it, like once every couple of months. I really don't have time to be on a computer. My question is now. Are all of you saying you have NEVER downloaded music from limewire, napster or one of those other sites?


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am pretty sure it is the people behind me I don't talk to my neighbors to often. But one night they had a party and ran out of beer, I gave them some. I figure they won't mind. I know that isn't the point but really it is very rare of me to do it, like once every couple of months. I really don't have time to be on a computer. My question is now. Are all of you saying you have NEVER downloaded music from limewire, napster or one of those other sites?



Nope sure haven't. Sorry.


----------



## RoseRed

sweetprincess23 said:


> My question is now. Are all of you saying you have NEVER downloaded music from limewire, napster or one of those other sites?



I can say never.


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am pretty sure it is the people behind me I don't talk to my neighbors to often. But one night they had a party and ran out of beer, I gave them some. I figure they won't mind. I know that isn't the point but really it is very rare of me to do it, like once every couple of months. I really don't have time to be on a computer. My question is now. Are all of you saying you have NEVER downloaded music from limewire, napster or one of those other sites?



nope...I have iTunes and PAYfor those....

let me go lock my car cause if you see it unlocked and not being used ya just might come and take it cause it is not being used...brb...................


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am pretty sure it is the people behind me I don't talk to my neighbors to often. But one night they had a party and ran out of beer, I gave them some. I figure they won't mind. I know that isn't the point but really it is very rare of me to do it, like once every couple of months. I really don't have time to be on a computer. My question is now. Are all of you saying you have NEVER downloaded music from limewire, napster or one of those other sites?


I usually pay for my steaks.  I only steal them once every few months.  You know, when I am low on iron.


----------



## misshelper

Sula said:


> I usually pay for my steaks.  I only steal them once every few months.  You know, when I am low on iron.



Need some protein shots..


----------



## sweetprincess23

PrepH4U said:


> If you had satelite internet service at twice the cost of regular cable or dsl you would care very much, if you reach the downloading/uploading limit the service slows down to dial up speed for 30 days.



I did have dsl at one time it was like 17 dollars a month, my neighbor drives a corvette. I don't think this is killing him. Now if I am slowing him down, then I feel bad. If it makes anyone happy at tax time I will be getting a computer and my own internet. But calm down, I am not killing anyone. I knew I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am pretty sure it is the people behind me I don't talk to my neighbors to often. But one night they had a party and ran out of beer, I gave them some. I figure they won't mind. I know that isn't the point but really it is very rare of me to do it, like once every couple of months. I really don't have time to be on a computer. My question is now. Are all of you saying you have NEVER downloaded music from limewire, napster or one of those other sites?


Nope never.  So you steal music while using a stolen wireless connection?  At least you are predictable.


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> I did have dsl at one time it was like 17 dollars a month, my neighbor drives a corvette. I don't think this is killing him. Now if I am slowing him down, then I feel bad. If it makes anyone happy at tax time I will be getting a computer and my own internet. But calm down, I am not killing anyone. *I knew I shouldn't have asked*.



Actually, you shouldn't be stealing the service.


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> I did have dsl at one time it was like 17 dollars a month, my neighbor drives a corvette. I don't think this is killing him. Now if I am slowing him down, then I feel bad. If it makes anyone happy at tax time I will be getting a computer and my own internet. But calm down, I am not killing anyone. I knew I shouldn't have asked.


Who gives a #### what he drives? You are stealing. He's paying for something and you are making his connection slow, nice.


----------



## unixpirate

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



I'm an IT geek and steal, yes "steal" from the neighbors. If they are to stupid to not know enough to secure their Internet/wireless connection.  

I can actually connect into their wireless router.


----------



## unixpirate

Sula said:


> Actually, you shouldn't be stealing the service.



Whatever! Stupid is as stupid does!


----------



## unixpirate

misshelper said:


> Who gives a #### what he drives? You are stealing. He's paying for something and you are making his connection slow, nice.



They are killing my bandwidth!


----------



## misshelper

unixpirate said:


> They are killing my bandwidth!



Don't  me, I'm not stealing service.


----------



## Sula

unixpirate said:


> Whatever! Stupid is as stupid does!


Stealing is stealing.  It just says a lot about someone's character.  If you need to steal milk and bread to feed your kids, I'll cut ya some slack.  Stealing something as unessential as internet service is just trashy.


----------



## Gwydion

Yes, they can tell.  Yes, they are idiotic for not securing their connection.  Although chances are if you haven't been caught or if they haven't secured their connection, then they aren't looking.

Now then, why -shouldn't- you do this?  Because it slows down the connections on their computer.  Because if you can connect to their router, they can connect to your computer.  Meaning -anything- you do can be monitored by them with ease.  Any banking transactions, any passwords, any personal information you have on your computer is now theirs.  Or rather, if they had half a brain to detect you and care enough.

On top of that, it is a criminal act that can put you behind bars and/or fine the hell out of you.


----------



## sweetprincess23

unixpirate said:


> I'm an IT geek and steal, yes "steal" from the neighbors. If they are to stupid to not know enough to secure their Internet/wireless connection.
> 
> I can actually connect into their wireless router.



that is what I have been told by other " IT Geeks" thats why I didn't realize it was such a big deal. Like I said I didn;t realize it slowed anyone down. My friends dad (a huge IT person) jokes all the time about people using his connection. I really didn't mean to upset people.


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> that is what I have been told by other " IT Geeks" thats why I didn't realize it was such a big deal. Like I said I didn;t realize it slowed anyone down. My friends dad (a huge IT person) jokes all the time about people using his connection. I really didn't mean to upset people.



But yet you are still using it.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Actually I pay for my Itune also, or borrow friends CD's. Have I used one of the sites before, yes to find music I couldn't other places. Please calm down, I won't being doing it anymore. I didn't know I was messing anyones connection up. I think some of you need to calm down. There are worse things I could be doing.


----------



## forceofnature

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



Why don't you just ask if they are ok with you using their connection they might not mind at all.  

If you need a computer PM me I might have something for you.


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> that is what I have been told by other " IT Geeks" thats why I didn't realize it was such a big deal. Like I said I didn;t realize it slowed anyone down. My friends dad (a huge IT person) jokes all the time about people using his connection. I really didn't mean to upset people.


The other day you said you were posting from work.  If you have internet access from work, why steal it at home?


----------



## morningbell

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



Nit?   

........................is that you


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> Actually I pay for my Itune also, or borrow friends CD's. Have I used one of the sites before, yes to find music I couldn't other places. Please calm down, I won't being doing it anymore. I didn't know I was messing anyones connection up. I think some of you need to calm down. There are worse things I could be doing.



We need to calm down?


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> I did have dsl at one time it was like 17 dollars a month, my neighbor drives a corvette. I don't think this is killing him. Now if I am slowing him down, then I feel bad. If it makes anyone happy at tax time I will be getting a computer and my own internet. But calm down, I am not killing anyone. I knew I shouldn't have asked.




read my lips thief...


talking stuff that is not yours is stealing. PERIOD...

dont give a crap if you once had dsl..or your neighbor drives a vette....stealing is stealing..PERIOD.....


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not. 

I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, like pulling the drapes, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to. 

This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.


----------



## Beta84

sweetprincess23 said:


> I did have dsl at one time it was like 17 dollars a month, my neighbor drives a corvette. I don't think this is killing him. Now if I am slowing him down, then I feel bad. If it makes anyone happy at tax time I will be getting a computer and my own internet. But calm down, I am not killing anyone. I knew I shouldn't have asked.



the more people on an internet connection, the slower it runs.  depending on how heavily each person uses the network, it can slow it down substantially.  your neighbor probably sits around wondering why their network randomly slows down at various times...when it's probably just you slowing it down by taking part of their connection.

it's very possible you aren't slowing them down or harming their connection at all...but you never know what it's doing or how they're reacting to it.


----------



## otter

Larry Gude said:


> ...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, like pulling the drapes, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to.
> 
> This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.



Thank you..good analogy..


----------



## Ken King

If one chooses to establish a personal or independent Wifi network then they should protect it in a manner that requires access codes for use.  Given that home/personal/independent Wifi networks are considered as unlicensed spectrum held as a common  where all individuals have equal rights of use and not a telecommunications service; it cannot be stolen.


----------



## otter

I wonder if my neighbor is breathing some of my air...hmmmm...


----------



## AnnieC

Larry Gude said:


> ...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, like pulling the drapes, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to.
> 
> This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.



whoa..you saying it is ok to take something that is not you?

if she thinks it is ok to tap into neighbors unused signals..can I park outside your house and suck up your bandwidth on your account which you pay for?


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> I wonder if my neighbor is breathing some of my air...hmmmm...



:turningpurple:


----------



## misshelper

Larry Gude said:


> ...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, like pulling the drapes, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to.
> 
> This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.



You ruin everything..


----------



## forceofnature

Beta84 said:


> the more people on an internet connection, the slower it runs.  depending on how heavily each person uses the network, it can slow it down substantially.  your neighbor probably sits around wondering why their network randomly slows down at various times...when it's probably just you slowing it down by taking part of their connection.
> 
> it's very possible you aren't slowing them down or harming their connection at all...but you never know what it's doing or how they're reacting to it.



I don't know about your connection but I have several PC's a PS3 and Xbox 360 on my network.  I have had several downloads gong at the same time and never interrupted my sons COD games or my VOIP calls.  The downloads my slow a little but not a big deal. Most of the internet slow downs are due to other network issues.


----------



## Jeff

Ken King said:


> If one chooses to establish a personal or independent Wifi network then they should protect it in a manner that requires access codes for use. Given that home/personal/independent Wifi networks are considered as unlicensed spectrum held as a common where all individuals have equal rights of use and not a telecommunications service; it cannot be stolen.


 
Makes sense. Similar to most radio transmissions. It is totally legal to receive and listen to them. It's up to the Transmit site to have security and/or encryption in place.

About the only thing in the US that is Illegal to listen to is Cell Phones.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



otter said:


> Thank you..good analogy..



...when otter and I agree, I know I am on the right track! 


Now, about my picks this week... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshelper

forceofnature said:


> I don't know about your connection but I have several PC's a PS3 and Xbox 360 on my network.  I have had several downloads gong at the same time and never interrupted my sons COD games or my VOIP calls.  The downloads my slow a little but not a big deal. Most of the internet slow downs are due to other network issues.




Right, but it's your stuff connected to it.


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> Makes sense. Similar to most radio transmissions. It is totally legal to receive and listen to them. It's up to the Transmit site to have security and/or encryption in place.
> 
> About the only thing in the US that is Illegal to listen to is Cell Phones.




You get out too!


----------



## forceofnature

AnnieC said:


> whoa..you saying it is ok to take something that is not you?
> 
> if she thinks it is ok to tap into neighbors unused signals..can I park outside your house and suck up your bandwidth on your account which you pay for?


 I am ok with it if you ask first.  IF it interferes with what I am doing then I would ask you to get off the network. No big deal.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



misshelper said:


> You ruin everything..



...I even have my own theme song:


----------



## Sula

misshelper said:


> You get out too!


  I just found it really annoying the she said she was too poor to afford internet.  If you are actually poor, internet access shouldn't be a big concern.


----------



## misshelper

Larry Gude said:


> ...I even have my own theme song:


----------



## otter

Larry Gude said:


> ...when otter and I agree, I know I am on the right track!
> 
> 
> Now, about my picks this week... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Does it really matter about either of our picks this week??


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



AnnieC said:


> whoa..you saying it is ok to take something that is not you?
> 
> if she thinks it is ok to tap into neighbors unused signals..can I park outside your house and suck up your bandwidth on your account which you pay for?



...if you're close enough to get on my wireless, 1, you're trespassing because the signal isn't strong enough to go off my land and 2, you've hacked the latest, greatest encryption. 

Further, I am not paying for bandwidth any more than I am paying for a TC channel I am not actively watching; it's a package price.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Sula said:


> I just found it really annoying the she said she was too poor to afford internet.  If you are actually poor, internet access shouldn't be a big concern.



...well, it is saving, what, $30-40 a month. That's about $500 a year, give or take.


----------



## unixpirate

misshelper said:


> Don't  me, I'm not stealing service.



You my neighbor? Cause I am!


----------



## sweetprincess23

Sula said:


> I just found it really annoying the she said she was too poor to afford internet.  If you are actually poor, internet access shouldn't be a big concern.



At this time I don't have money to spend on internet. IMO its better to borrow someone's connection once in a blue moon than go to social services and get TCA and spend everyones tax money on internet. Yes i have a computer at work but myspace is blocked and I have family out of state who I contact through myspace. With the holidays around the corner I was using a friends computer to contact my cousin who will be here next week.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



otter said:


> Does it really matter about either of our picks this week??



...do you realize how bleak that is?


----------



## misshelper

unixpirate said:


> You my neighbor? Cause I am!



Nope, I'm in Loveville.


----------



## unixpirate

Sula said:


> Stealing is stealing.  It just says a lot about someone's character.  If you need to steal milk and bread to feed your kids, I'll cut ya some slack.  Stealing something as unessential as internet service is just trashy.



WIC is stealing from me!


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> At this time I don't have money to spend on internet. IMO its better to borrow someone's connection once in a blue moon than go to social services and get TCA and spend everyones tax money on internet. Yes i have a computer at work but myspace is blocked and I have family out of state who I contact through myspace. With the holidays around the corner I was using a friends computer to contact my cousin who will be here next week.




There's phones and email too.


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> At this time I don't have money to spend on internet. IMO its better to borrow someone's connection once in a blue moon than go to social services and get TCA and spend everyones tax money on internet. Yes i have a computer at work but myspace is blocked and I have family out of state who I contact through myspace. With the holidays around the corner I was using a friends computer to contact my cousin who will be here next week.


 
Go to the Library and you won't have a guilty conscious. (sp)


----------



## otter

misshelper said:


> Nope, I'm in Loveville.



Oh..you must be the sucker that DoWhat is stealing bandwidth from.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



sweetprincess23 said:


> At this time I don't have money to spend on internet. IMO its better to borrow someone's connection once in a blue moon than go to social services and get TCA and spend everyones tax money on internet. Yes i have a computer at work but myspace is blocked and I have family out of state who I contact through myspace. With the holidays around the corner I was using a friends computer to contact my cousin who will be here next week.



...you're not borrowing it unless you've figured out how to give it back! 

"Hi, I'm in 3c. Could I trouble you for a cup of broad band and two eggs, please?"


----------



## misshelper

unixpirate said:


> WIC is stealing from me!




Oh pleaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssse


----------



## misshelper

otter said:


> Oh..you must be the sucker that DoWhat is stealing bandwidth from.



Nope, not mine...


----------



## Jeff

Florida man arrested for "stealing" unencrypted WiFi signal - Boing Boing


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> Oh..you must be the sucker that DoWhat is stealing bandwidth from.





Actually, no.  That's


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> ...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, like pulling the drapes, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to.
> 
> This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.



I completely agree with this and am laughing at all the holier than thou types who want to give OP a hard time about this.


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> Florida man arrested for "stealing" unencrypted WiFi signal - Boing Boing




I like the boing boing part...:shrug:


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



Biatch those wireless connections have strict usage limitations. You should seriously be ashamed, not mention arrested.


----------



## unixpirate

Gwydion said:


> Yes, they can tell.  Yes, they are idiotic for not securing their connection.  Although chances are if you haven't been caught or if they haven't secured their connection, then they aren't looking.
> 
> Now then, why -shouldn't- you do this?  Because it slows down the connections on their computer.  Because if you can connect to their router, they can connect to your computer.  Meaning -anything- you do can be monitored by them with ease.  Any banking transactions, any passwords, any personal information you have on your computer is now theirs.  Or rather, if they had half a brain to detect you and care enough.
> 
> On top of that, it is a criminal act that can put you behind bars and/or fine the hell out of you.





When you know enough to log into their router and set it to, "no logging" and they don't know enough to change it. WTF? 

How is that going to put me behind bars?


----------



## misshelper

vraiblonde said:


> I completely agree with this and am laughing at all the holier than thou types who want to give OP a hard time about this.



You get out too!


----------



## sweetprincess23

Also I live near several places that offer free wifi connections. For all I know I could be picking up that connection.


----------



## forceofnature

Jeff said:


> Florida man arrested for "stealing" unencrypted WiFi signal - Boing Boing



Interesting... I think a man in an SUV parked outside your home stealing access to the internet is up to no good.  I would have called the police as well.  Too damn creepy. Could be downloading kiddie porn on your IP address so he cant be busted.


----------



## unixpirate

Kain99 said:


> Biatch those wireless connections have strict usage limitations. You should seriously be ashamed, not mention arrested.



I have my own laptop!  


Am I excused?


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> I completely agree with this and am laughing at all the holier than thou types who want to give OP a hard time about this.



I know it's dangerous to call your husband a blooming idiot but GD!  get your facts straight people.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Larry Gude said:


> ...you're not borrowing it unless you've figured out how to give it back!
> 
> "Hi, I'm in 3c. Could I trouble you for a cup of broad band and two eggs, please?"



Your right, I guess I was trying to use a better word than stealing. but thanks to some of you I feel much better.


----------



## misshelper

unixpirate said:


> I have my own laptop!
> 
> 
> Am I excused?




Ohhhh me too!


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> Your right, I guess I was trying to use a better word than stealing. but thanks to some of you I feel much better.



I swear to God If I see you log on again I will hunt your *** down and make dayum sure your *** is locked up!


----------



## unixpirate

otter said:


> Oh..you must be the sucker that DoWhat is stealing bandwidth from.


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> I swear to God If I see you log on again I will hunt your ass down and make dayum sure your ass is locked up!




Oh ####!


----------



## otter

Kain99 said:


> I know it's dangerous to call your husband a blooming idiot but GD!  get your facts straight people.



 So simple to encrypt if they don't want someone using their bandwidth...Do you blackdrape your windows at night so your neighbor doesn't steal any of your light?


----------



## forceofnature

Kain99 said:


> I swear to God If I see you log on again I will hunt your ass down and make dayum sure your ass is locked up!


----------



## Jeff

forceofnature said:


> Interesting... I think a man in an SUV parked outside your home stealing access to the internet is up to no good. I would have called the police as well. Too damn creepy. Could be downloading kiddie porn on your IP address so he cant be busted.


 
These laws are tricky when it comes to this stuff. It is legal for me to pull up outside of your house and recieve your Cordless phone signal but it's illegal for me to recieve your Cell Phone signal. :shrug:

There might be invasion of privacy laws involved or something but per the FCC rulings it is legal. 

These wireless signal are not meant to be a point to point transmission. The transmitter sends the siganl out to any receiver within its transmit area. It's up to the owenr of the Router to put security in place.

Again I don't think there are any FCC rules against this. Probably some state laws come into play though.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Kain99 said:


> I swear to God If I see you log on again I will hunt your *** down and make dayum sure your *** is locked up!



Not very nice to swear to God. While you are hunting me down, I think I will be talking to God about your nasty words.


----------



## misshelper

otter said:


> So simple to encrypt if they don't want someone using their bandwidth...Do you blackdrape your windows at night so your neighbor doesn't steal any of your light?



I use foil...


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> Not very nice to swear to God. While you are hunting me down, I think I will be talking to God about your nasty words.



I officially HATE you.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> I swear to God If I see you log on again I will hunt your *** down and make dayum sure your *** is locked up!



Kain, shut up, you ####ing psycho.  Drunk posting is just embarrassing and you'll regret this tomorrow.


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> Not very nice to swear to God. While you are hunting me down, I think I will be talking to God about your nasty words.


says the thief to the trash mouth.

:


----------



## misshelper

Oh this is getting goooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## forceofnature

Jeff said:


> These laws are tricky when it comes to this stuff. It is legal for me to pull up outside of your house and recieve your Cordless phone signalk but it's illegal for me to recieve your Cell Phone signal. :shrug:
> 
> There might be invasion of privacy laws involved or something but per the FCC rulings it is legal.
> 
> These wirless signal are not meant to be a ppoint to point transmission. The transmitter send sthe siganl out to any receiver within its transmit area. It's up to the owenr to the Router to put security in place.
> 
> Again I don't think there are any FCC rules against this. Probably some state laws come into play though.



Oh yes and use a DTMF decoder so you can get the credit card number the person just sent through their wireless phone.


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> Kain, shut up, you ####ing psycho.  Drunk posting is just embarrassing and you'll regret this tomorrow.



No regrets Vrai and no booze.  She is stealing and it is sooo wrong.  You've been a lil off your rocker for two weeks.  

I am speechless at your support.


----------



## sweetprincess23

i can't breath I am laughing so hard at Kain. Don't worry you might not have to hunt me down, I think I might have a heart attack, my face hurts from laughing.


----------



## forceofnature

Wow 10 pages pretty good sweetprincess23


----------



## Jeff

http://www.calbar.ca.gov/calbar/pdf.../2006-10-07_wifi-liability-and-regulation.pdf

Little bit of interesting reading on the subject.


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> i can't breath I am laughing so hard at Kain. Don't worry you might not have to hunt me down, I think I might have a heart attack, my face hurts from laughing.



I have a wireless connection and you disgust me.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Kain99 said:


> Biatch those wireless connections have strict usage limitations. You should seriously be ashamed, not mention arrested.



...holy hell! What about smelling your neighbors grill? Or mulching their leaves if they blow into your yard? Is that stealing?


----------



## sweetprincess23

ok I get that this might upset people. But I am not hacking into anyones internet, not getting any personal information. I am using a signal that is open already. I am probably using the same internet connection of a neighbor that parks on my side of the street, which when was surveyed is MY property. Are they stealing my property? No they are using what I am not.


----------



## sweetprincess23

forceofnature said:


> Wow 10 pages pretty good sweetprincess23



I didn't think I would get any responses. This blows my mind that people are so touchy.


----------



## Kain99

Larry Gude said:


> ...holy hell! What about smelling your neighbors grill? Or mulching their leaves if they blow into your yard? Is that stealing?



You are a pontificating moron.


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> http://www.calbar.ca.gov/calbar/pdf.../2006-10-07_wifi-liability-and-regulation.pdf
> 
> Little bit of interesting reading on the subject.



 I don't feel like reading all that bs, can you sum it up for me?


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> ...holy hell! What about smelling your neighbors grill? Or mulching their leaves if they blow into your yard? Is that stealing?



My neighbor graciously offered to pay my friends that came over on Sunday to mulch and vacuum my yard of the gagagizillion leaves to do her yard too.


----------



## RoseRed

Kain99 said:


> You are a pontificating moron.


----------



## Jeff

forceofnature said:


> Oh yes and use a DTMF decoder so you can get the credit card number the person just sent through their wireless phone.


 
Heck. When I bought my first scanner I figured out it would search the old cordless phone frequencies. The first transmission I picked up was my next door neighbor ordering a dress from some store.

Heard her give out Card #, bank it was on. the 3 digit code on the back and complete spelling of her name.

I did listen to a few of these calls back then but to be honest I realized other peoples lives SUCKED worse than mine.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> No regrets Vrai and no booze.  She is stealing and it is sooo wrong.  You've been a lil off your rocker for two weeks.
> 
> I am speechless at your support.



Oh, please - look who's talking about "off your rocker"  

I am speechless that you're having such a friggin' conniption about this.  





Oh, wait...no I'm not.

I piggybacked off my neighbor's wireless connection when I first moved in here and didn't have my cable hooked up yet.  Then I went over, introduced myself, and showed him how to secure his system.    So I guess I'm a thief, too.  Call the cops.


----------



## Jeff

misshelper said:


> I don't feel like reading all that bs, can you sum it up for me?


 


Yep... It says your a LAZY ASS!!


----------



## otter

Kain99 said:


> You are a pontificating moron.



 I like that one...


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Kain99 said:


> You are a pontificating moron.



...I thought I was a blooming idiot? Which one is better?


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



RoseRed said:


> My neighbor graciously offered to pay my friends that came over on Sunday to mulch and vacuum my yard of the gagagizillion leaves to do her yard too.



...I'll bet they'd be more than happy to share their bandwidth with you as well!


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> ...I thought I was a blooming idiot? Which one is better?



I like them both.


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, please - look who's talking about "off your rocker"
> 
> I am speechless that you're having such a friggin' conniption about this.
> 
> Oh, wait...no I'm not.
> 
> I piggybacked off my neighbor's wireless connection when I first moved in here and didn't have my cable hooked up yet.  Then I went over, introduced myself, and showed him how to secure his system.    So I guess I'm a thief, too.  Call the cops.



I guess you are a thief.  I wouldn't broadcast anymore until you get serious meds .


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> Yep... It says your a LAZY ASS!!



Is that so?


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> I didn't think I would get any responses. This blows my mind that people are so touchy.


 
Nah.. We are just bored and your are getting your 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> You are a pontificating moron.



And you are an overreacting idiot.  Obviously you've been drinking or you're off your meds to get so fired up about something so stupid and piddly.


----------



## otter

vraiblonde said:


> So I guess I'm a thief, too.



Wow, over the past week, we sure have learned alot about you..


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> I guess you are a thief.  I wouldn't broadcast anymore until you get serious meds .



You are going to be really embarrassed by this outburst when you sober up tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> And you are an overreacting idiot. Obviously you've been drinking or you're off your meds to get so fired up about something so stupid and piddly.


 


Ummm Are we gonna see another
_*SLAM!!!?*_


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> This blows my mind that people are so touchy.



That's because you're new.  Stick around - you ain't seen NOTHIN' yet.


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> And you are an overreacting idiot.  Obviously you've been drinking or you're off your meds to get so fired up about something so stupid and piddly.



It's not piddly Vrai, (Verizon) 25 cents per mega byte overage. That adds up!  

Comcast will just shut you down.  Your phone your internet and cable TV. 

This is seriously not funny.


----------



## Ken King

Larry Gude said:


> ...I thought I was a blooming idiot? Which one is better?


Will there be a poll?


----------



## vraiblonde

Jeff said:


> Ummm Are we gonna see another
> _*SLAM!!!?*_



No.  To Kain's credit, when she melts down she doesn't request that I delete her account like some crazy person.


----------



## Sula

Kain99 said:


> It's not piddly Vrai, (Verizon) 25 cents per mega byte overage. That adds up!
> 
> Comcast will just shut you down.  Your phone your internet and cable TV.
> 
> This is seriously not funny.


You know, it wasnt really funny until you starting posting.  Now, I'm freakin rolling.

TY


----------



## Ken King

Kain99 said:


> It's not piddly Vrai, (Verizon) 25 cents per mega byte overage. That adds up!
> 
> Comcast will just shut you down.  Your phone your internet and cable TV.
> 
> This is seriously not funny.


Then secure your Wifi network, it is you causing the problem and no one else.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Ken King said:


> Will there be a poll?



...of course.


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> No. To Kain's credit, when she melts down she doesn't request that I delete her account like some crazy person.


 
That's good. Hell we all have our moments


----------



## Kain99

Ken King said:


> Then secure your Wifi network, it is you causing the problem and no one else.



Our network is secure.  If it wasn't I'd really be going ballistic!


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Kain99 said:


> It's not piddly Vrai, (Verizon) 25 cents per mega byte overage. That adds up!
> 
> Comcast will just shut you down.  Your phone your internet and cable TV.
> 
> This is seriously not funny.



...I stated in my original response "...unless and until being charged for usage..."


----------



## sweetprincess23

Larry Gude said:


> ...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, *like pulling the drapes*, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to.
> 
> This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.



talking about pulling the drapes... i wish they would because I am tired of my child seeing the couple naked while he is out playing with friends.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> It's not piddly Vrai, (Verizon) 25 cents per mega byte overage. That adds up!
> 
> Comcast will just shut you down.  Your phone your internet and cable TV.
> 
> This is seriously not funny.



Secure the friggin' connection if you don't want people using your wireless access.

I know I don't have limits on my cable connection OR my Verizon aircard access.  Maybe Comcast charges different but I doubt it.  More likely you're just having a hormonal fit.


----------



## Ken King

Kain99 said:


> Our network is secure.  If it wasn't I'd really be going ballistic!


So you aren't being "borrowed" from yet you seem to have blown a gasket, maybe someone has an ingrown boob hair that needs tended to. Hmm.


----------



## forceofnature

Ok sweetprincess23 to quote the previously posted link.  It is important to get permission.

"The Computer Fraud and Abuse Act (“CFAA”) makes punishable whoever “intentionally accesses a computer without authorization or exceeds authorized access and thereby obtains …information from any protected computer if the conduct involved interstate or foreign communication.”


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> talking about pulling the drapes... i wish they would because I am tired of my child seeing the couple naked while he is out playing with friends.



See?  So they owe you for emotional distress.


----------



## misshelper

vraiblonde said:


> No.  To Kain's credit, when she melts down she doesn't request that I delete her account like some crazy person.



I am NOT crazy!

slam


----------



## vraiblonde

forceofnature said:


> Ok sweetprincess23 to qoute the previously posted link.  It is important to get permission.
> 
> "The Computer Fraud and Abuse Act (“CFAA”) makes punishable whoever “intentionally accesses a computer without authorization or exceeds authorized access and thereby obtains …information from any protected computer if the conduct involved interstate or foreign communication.”



Ah, but she's not accessing the computer - just the router.


----------



## misshelper

forceofnature said:


> Ok sweetprincess23 to quote the previously posted link.  It is important to get permission.
> 
> "The Computer Fraud and Abuse Act (“CFAA”) makes punishable whoever “intentionally accesses a computer without authorization or exceeds authorized access and thereby obtains …information from any protected computer if the conduct involved interstate or foreign communication.”



well la te da..


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



forceofnature said:


> Ok sweetprincess23 to quote the previously posted link.  It is important to get permission.
> 
> "The Computer Fraud and Abuse Act (“CFAA”) makes punishable whoever “intentionally accesses a computer without authorization or exceeds authorized access and thereby obtains …information from any protected computer if the conduct involved interstate or foreign communication.”



...she is accessing the network, not the computer. Good lord, people.


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> Secure the friggin' connection if you don't want people using your wireless access.
> 
> I know I don't have limits on my cable connection OR my Verizon aircard access.  Maybe Comcast charges different but I doubt it.  More likely you're just having a hormonal fit.



Verizon Aircard 5 Gig limit a month.  Really.


----------



## forceofnature

Kain99 said:


> Our network is secure.  If it wasn't I'd really be going ballistic!



Now a challenge.  I could hack that network in 15 min. LOL


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> Secure the friggin' connection if you don't want people using your wireless access.
> 
> I know I don't have limits on my cable connection OR my Verizon aircard access. Maybe Comcast charges different but I doubt it. More likely you're just having a hormonal fit.


 
I'v exceeded mine countless times. Before getting Cable. Bill never went up. Connection slowed during the time frame that I was over but that is all I noticed.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sula said:


> You know, it wasnt really funny until you starting posting.  Now, I'm freakin rolling.
> 
> TY



In several of the thuper theeqwet forums we have lists of "must read" threads.  I'm going to go post a link to this thread in them right now.


----------



## Toxick

sweetprincess23 said:


> like I said, I know this is wrong. I hardly ever do it. If I knew which neighbor it was I would ask if they mind but there are several connections I think. If I had wireless I wouldn't care. And if they don't want it done can't they block it somehow? but thanks. oops I didn't realize I chose that one.




You can probably figure out which neighbor it is. My PDA has a wireless connection, and as soon as I got a wireless router I hopped online with it... and as it turns out all my neighbors, next-door on each side of me, and the family across the street all have wireless networks in their homes. I know this  because all their named networks popped up on the 'select a network' screen. I'm not sure how to detect or select a network using a laptop.

If they don't want it done, it can be blocked (and I'm actually surprise they don't have it blocked... this is a very dangerous practice). Mine is blocked. I'm not sure if the neighbors block theirs because I never tried to get into their network.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> In several of the thuper theeqwet forums we have lists of "must read" threads.  I'm going to go post a link to this thread in them right now.



Don't make it go *poof*  


Besides...


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> talking about pulling the drapes... i wish they would because I am tired of my child seeing the couple naked while he is out playing with friends.


surplusage


----------



## Kain99

Toxick said:


> You can probably figure out which neighbor it is. My PDA has a wireless connection, and as soon as I got a wireless router I hopped online with it... and as it turns out all my neighbors, next-door on each side of me, and the family across the street all have wireless networks in their homes. I know this  because all their named networks popped up on the 'select a network' screen. I'm not sure how to detect or select a network using a laptop.
> 
> If they don't want it done, it can be blocked (and I'm actually surprise they don't have it blocked... this is a very dangerous practice). Mine is blocked. I'm not sure if the neighbors block theirs because I never tried to get into their network.



That's beacuse you are a good guy.


----------



## Ken King

forceofnature said:


> Ok sweetprincess23 to quote the previously posted link.  It is important to get permission.
> 
> "The Computer Fraud and Abuse Act (“CFAA”) makes punishable whoever “intentionally accesses a computer without authorization or exceeds authorized access and thereby obtains …information from any protected computer if the conduct involved interstate or foreign communication.”


But are they actually accessing a computer?  Wifi networks and access are considered as being from the unlicensed spectrum and therefore cannot be stolen.  Also the CFAA has a $5,000 damage requirement that is probably not met by some person simply accessing the internet through an open connection.


----------



## Toxick

Kain99 said:


> That's beacuse you are a good guy.


----------



## unixpirate

Kain99 said:


> Our network is secure.  If it wasn't I'd really be going ballistic!


----------



## sweetprincess23

Toxick said:


> You can probably figure out which neighbor it is. My PDA has a wireless connection, and as soon as I got a wireless router I hopped online with it... and as it turns out all my neighbors, next-door on each side of me, and the family across the street all have wireless networks in their homes. I know this  because all their named networks popped up on the 'select a network' screen. I'm not sure how to detect or select a network using a laptop.
> 
> If they don't want it done, it can be blocked (and I'm actually surprise they don't have it blocked... this is a very dangerous practice). Mine is blocked. I'm not sure if the neighbors block theirs because I never tried to get into their network.



I don't see any real names, everyone has code names and alias's. Like I said, I am not that techy and don't really know what I am doing. All I do is click on internet explorer, if it lets me on I use the internet. If not I try later.


----------



## Kain99

unixpirate said:


>



Funny you should say that.... The boss just informed me, that a mastermind could easily steal from us.  

My blood pressure is peaking.


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> I don't see any real names, everyone has code names and alias's. Like I said, I am not that techy and don't really know what I am doing. All I do is click on internet explorer, if it lets me on I use the internet. If not I try later.



Buy your own connection thief!  How in the heck did you even think you could log on here with this tripe?


----------



## unixpirate

Toxick said:


> You can probably figure out which neighbor it is. My PDA has a wireless connection, and as soon as I got a wireless router I hopped online with it... and as it turns out all my neighbors, next-door on each side of me, and the family across the street all have wireless networks in their homes. I know this  because all their named networks popped up on the 'select a network' screen. I'm not sure how to detect or select a network using a laptop.
> 
> If they don't want it done, it can be blocked (and I'm actually surprise they don't have it blocked... this is a very dangerous practice). Mine is blocked. I'm not sure if the neighbors block theirs because I never tried to get into their network.



WHAT!? 


Exactly! Don't know! 

!


----------



## RoseRed

Kain99 said:


> Funny you should say that.... The boss just informed me, that a mastermind could easily steal from us.
> 
> My blood pressure is peaking.



Are you still at work?


----------



## forceofnature

All i know is blocked or not if someone wants access it can be done. Rather quickly too


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> I don't see any real names, everyone has code names and alias's. Like I said, I am not that techy and don't really know what I am doing. All I do is click on internet explorer, if it lets me on I use the internet. If not I try later.


 


Check out your post history and times for the few days that you have been on here. Umm.. Seems to be a bit more then every few months.. Are ya on it now??


----------



## Pete

The only things this thread needs is a ferel cat, dancing midgets, Andy Tardquis screaming about "righties", a couple of people talking abut the "magic negro" being Kenyan, someone to get bent because someone else said "Happy Holidays" and a reference to someones nuts, to be classed "epic".

Good work people!   Cue the midgets!


----------



## Kain99

RoseRed said:


> Are you still at work?



"My Shame" I am always at work.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Jeff said:


> Check out your post history and times for the few days that you have been on here. Umm.. Seems to be a bit more then every few months.. Are ya on it now??



This is the first time from home. I am at work during the day, I post on lunch and breaks. Is that a crime now?


----------



## Jeff

Pete said:


> The only things this thread needs is a ferel cat, dancing midgets, Andy Tardquis screaming about "righties", a couple of people talking abut the "magic negro" being Kenyan and a reference to someones nuts, to be classed "epic".
> 
> Good work people!  Cue the midgets!


 
And we need a SLAM!


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> The only things this thread needs is a ferel cat, dancing midgets, Andy Tardquis screaming about "righties", a couple of people talking abut the "magic negro" being Kenyan, someone to get bent because someone else said "Happy Holidays" and a reference to someones nuts, to be classed "epic".
> 
> Good work people!   Cue the midgets!



You forgot the PETA circus peeps.


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> This is the first time from home. I am at work during the day, I post on lunch and breaks. Is that a crime now?



Yes!


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> This is the first time from home. I am at work during the day, I post on lunch and breaks. Is that a crime now?


 
Give us time.. We'll have to discuss that too. 

Just giving you a hard time. Hell I have done the same thing. I just don't do it regularly. But I have done it just out of curiosity to see just how many of my neighbors are unsured. Generally everytime I check there are 2-3 unsecured networks around my house.

But I don't use them. Mine's better anyway.

But they are great for using for MPDs because even Forum Mommy can't figure that one out.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> You forgot the PETA circus peeps.


I think the circus would be covered by the midget comment.


----------



## Kain99

Jeff said:


> Give us time.. We'll have to discuss that too.
> 
> Just giving you a hard time. Hell I have done the same thing. I just don't do it regularly. But I have done it just out of curiosity to see just how many of my neighbors are unsured. Generally everytime I check there are 2-3 unsecured networks around my house.
> 
> But I don't use them. Mines better anyway.
> 
> But they are great for uing with MPDs because even Forum Mommy can't figure that one out.



Sad state of affairs up in here.


----------



## forceofnature

I never post at work since it is stealing from work.


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> And we need a SLAM!




Go ahead and SLAM!


----------



## Jeff

Kain99 said:


> Sad state of affairs up in here.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> You forgot the PETA circus peeps.



GET OFF MY NUTS!  Happy Holidays 





OK, I did my part.


----------



## unixpirate

Kain99 said:


> Buy your own connection thief!  How in the heck did you even think you could log on here with this tripe?



Relax! 

Don't get those pretty panties in a wad!


----------



## vraiblonde

Jeff said:


> But I have done it just out of curiosity to see just how many of my neighbors are unsured. Generally everytime I check there are 2-3 unsecured networks around my house.



I haven't checked my neighbors since I got my cable hooked up.  I do know that at least one of them is secure, though.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Can someone explain Slam to me?


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> I haven't checked my neighbors since I got my cable hooked up. I do know that at least one of them is secure, though.


 

I am unsure as to who these belong to. They all say MSHOME and such still


----------



## jetmonkey

Larry Gude said:


> ...if you're close enough to get on my wireless, 1, *you're trespassing* because the signal isn't strong enough to go off my land and 2, you've hacked the latest, greatest encryption.
> 
> Further, I am not paying for bandwidth any more than I am paying for a TC channel I am not actively watching; it's a package price.



But you aren't using the land, lols!


----------



## forceofnature

vraiblonde said:


> I haven't checked my neighbors since I got my cable hooked up.  I do know that at least one of them is secure, though.



There are 2 unsecured networks as I see it now in my hood


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> Can someone explain Slam to me?


 
What you have probably already been considering since having started this thread.


----------



## Jeff

forceofnature said:


> There are 2 unsecured networks as I see it now in my hood


 

MPD city


----------



## Ken King

sweetprincess23 said:


> Can someone explain Slam to me?


Think about it?  Someone is pissed, they are leaving and never coming back, now what sound does the door make when they exit?


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> I think the circus would be covered by the midget comment.





Pete said:


> GET OFF MY NUTS!  Happy Holidays
> 
> OK, I did my part.



That just did it for me.  





Sorry Pete...


----------



## misshelper

I have one connection that is named " The Cummings"

WTF?


----------



## Jeff

Ken King said:


> Think about it? Someone is pissed, they are leaving and never coming back, now what sound does the door make when they exit?


SLAM!!!


----------



## sweetprincess23

if you give me time I might be able to find a clip of "Little People Big World" maybe the parents dancing, would that cove rthe midget part? I love that show, I am addicted to the little people.


----------



## Jeff

misshelper said:


> I have one connection that is named " The Cummings"
> 
> WTF?


 
That is your Gay neighbor again.


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> Can someone explain Slam to me?



I like to have my  slammed..:shrug:


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> That is your Gay neighbor again.




No I think his is " Sausage Party"


----------



## forceofnature

sweetprincess23 said:


> if you give me time I might be able to find a clip of "Little People Big World" maybe the parents dancing, would that cove rthe midget part? I love that show, I am addicted to the little people.



Damn I have PS3 brain lately I thought you typed Little Big Planet


----------



## Jeff

misshelper said:


> No I think his is " Sausage Party"


 
Well I hope CUMMING isn't someone's last name.


----------



## dn0121

Feel free to use my wireless anytime you want.  My router is secured, my pcs are secured, my wireless is open.  Granted you would actually have to be right outside my house but I got tired of my PS3, Wii, and media center loosing connections.  Also didn't feel like buying new routers that may work better.  

I do have IP limits, and MAC filtering on, but thats not really anything. There may even be some snot nose kid sitting outside my window with a sniffer decrypting my forum posts :shrug:  That is why I have credit protector, and limited the range on the wireless.

I know my fellow IT geeks may not agree, but it is just not that important to me.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Ken King said:


> Think about it?  Someone is pissed, they are leaving and never coming back, now what sound does the door make when they exit?



That is what I figured but didn't know if there was more to it. I am sure I could get a few out by some of my other views or oppions but it doesn't fit this forum topic. I will wait for another time and place.


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> Well I hope CUMMING isn't someone's last name.



 Maybe that's what they are doing while connected?


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> That is what I figured but didn't know if there was more to it. I am sure I could get a few out by some of my other views or oppions but it doesn't fit this forum topic. I will wait for another time and place.



Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!

Fair Warning,.


----------



## Ken King

Kain99 said:


> Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!
> 
> Fair Warning,.


What, you going to pee on her leg?


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!
> 
> Fair Warning,.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!
> 
> Fair Warning,.



Whaddaya gonna do, sit on her?


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> That is what I figured but didn't know if there was more to it. I am sure I could get a few out by some of my other views or oppions but it doesn't fit this forum topic. I will wait for another time and place.


 
People usually end up putting their self in a situation where they chose this. Through their own choice of words. And they usually make such a big stink when they go we all get a kick out of it.. Hence my Signature...


----------



## misshelper

vraiblonde said:


> Whaddaya gonna do, sit on her?



 Damn, Kain isn't THAT big.


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> Whaddaya gonna do, sit on her?



Was that a fat joke? 

Oh Vrai.... You have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Kain99

misshelper said:


> Damn, Kain isn't THAT big.



That was a cheap shot from an idiot... Let it roll.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Kain99 said:


> Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!
> 
> Fair Warning,.



I just got out of a 10 month abusive relationship, yeah maybe it was because of my mouth or maybe he was mad at me stealing someones internet. but I can tell you at this point in my life I am not scared of no one. In the past 10 months I have learned to defend myself, if I can take on a 6'2 man I can take on anyone. Please don't take this wrong anyone, don't want to get kicked off this wonderul site. But NO ONE SCARES ME!!!
But you might want to talk to GOD tonight about all your built up anger.


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> That was a cheap shot from an idiot... Let it roll.




 Letting it roll...


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> I just got out of a 10 month abusive relationship, yeah maybe it was because of my mouth or maybe he was mad at me stealing someones internet. but I can tell you at this point in my life I am not scared of no one. In the past 10 months I have learned to defend myself, if I can take on a 6'2 man I can take on anyone. Please don't take this wrong anyone, don't want to get kicked off this wonderul site. But NO ONE SCARES ME!!!
> But you might want to talk to GOD tonight about all your built up anger.


----------



## dn0121

sweetprincess23 said:


> ...
> But you might want to talk to GOD tonight about all your built up anger.



iGod | Artificial Intelligence Chat


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> I just got out of a 10 month abusive relationship, yeah maybe it was because of my mouth or maybe he was mad at me stealing someones internet. but I can tell you at this point in my life I am not scared of no one. In the past 10 months I have learned to defend myself, if I can take on a 6'2 man I can take on anyone. Please don't take this wrong anyone, don't want to get kicked off this wonderul site. But NO ONE SCARES ME!!!
> But you might want to talk to GOD tonight about all your built up anger.


Good ole self defense.... Just enough to get your tail in major trouble!

Darlin you cannot take a 6'2 man.

Quit kidding yourself.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Kain99 said:


> Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!
> 
> Fair Warning,.



A few more things that might piss you off...

I love the gays
pro-choice
democrat
love the blacks and all other races
could name some other things but must go to bed soon

just thought these might upset your uptight, snotty, judgmental christian self


----------



## vraiblonde

You know, it's nice to see a newbie who can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'    A number of the people who jump on here have no sense of humor to speak of, and are so thin-skinned they run off crying the second they meet dissent.

So let's give it up for the sweetprincess


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> A few more things that might piss you off...
> 
> I love the gays
> pro-choice
> democrat
> love the blacks and all other races
> could name some other things but must go to bed soon
> 
> just thought these might upset your uptight, snotty, judgmental christian self


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> A few more things that might piss you off...
> 
> I love the gays
> pro-choice
> democrat
> love the blacks and all other races
> could name some other things but must go to bed soon
> 
> just thought these might upset your uptight, snotty, judgmental christian self



Oooh, and here she comes off the top rope!


----------



## misshelper

vraiblonde said:


> You know, it's nice to see a newbie who can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'    A number of the people who jump on here have no sense of humor to speak of, and are so thin-skinned they run off crying the second they meet dissent.
> 
> So let's give it up for the sweetprincess



You know damn well it's your MPD..


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> You know, it's nice to see a newbie who can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'  A number of the people who jump on here have no sense of humor to speak of, and are so thin-skinned they run off crying the second they meet dissent.
> 
> So let's give it up for the sweetprincess


 


Just trying to figure out where she came up with sweetprincess from. That is deceptive and false advertising!!!


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> A few more things that might piss you off...
> 
> I love the gays
> pro-choice
> democrat
> love the blacks and all other races
> could name some other things but must go to bed soon
> 
> just thought these might upset your uptight, snotty, judgmental christian self



Do you like radiator hoses?


----------



## sweetprincess23

vraiblonde said:


> You know, it's nice to see a newbie who can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'    A number of the people who jump on here have no sense of humor to speak of, and are so thin-skinned they run off crying the second they meet dissent.
> 
> So let's give it up for the sweetprincess



well thank you, it means alot. I didn't think anyone would be on my side since I was new. Also, didn't mean to offend any Christian's.


----------



## vraiblonde

misshelper said:


> You know damn well it's your MPD..



No way.  I wouldn't bring Christians into it or 2A would karate chop me.


----------



## Sula

Jeff said:


> Just trying to figure out where she came up with sweetprincess from. *That is deceptive and false advertising!!*!




Now that's illegal!!!!  I knew she couldn't be trusted!


----------



## sweetprincess23

Sula said:


> Now that's illegal!!!!  I knew she couldn't be trusted!



I am very sweet if people are nice to me. I have also been through alot in my short life so far to know that I am living my life for me. I have said it before unless you are paying my bills, buying me nice things, or got that letter from God saying that if I just follow Kain rules I will get into heaven I will do what i must to survive.


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am very sweet if people are nice to me. I have also been through alot in my short life so far to know that I am living my life for me. I have said it before unless you are paying my bills, buying me nice things, or got that letter from God saying that if I just follow Kain rules I will get into heaven I will do what i must to survive.



You aren't even paying your own bills.  God will not greet you.


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am very sweet if people are nice to me. I have also been through alot in my short life so far to know that I am living my life for me. I have said it before unless you are paying my bills, buying me nice things, or got that letter from God saying that if I just follow Kain rules I will get into heaven I will do what i must to survive.


 
You didn't get the letter??


----------



## sweetprincess23

Sula said:


> Now that's illegal!!!!  I knew she couldn't be trusted!



Whats funny is earlier I posted a forum about donating money to Ballou High School for truelly underprivalaged children who are actually doing good. Not one person left a comment. I post a thread about using a neighbors internet and I am the devil. Am I the only person who see something wrong with that?


----------



## MysticalMom

Man, I wish I was close enough to another house to steal their internet.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Kain99 said:


> You aren't even paying your own bills.  God will not greet you.



I am paying my own bills that is why I don't have to listen to you.


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> Whats funny is earlier I posted a forum about donating money to Ballou High School for truelly underprivalaged children who are actually doing good. Not one person left a comment. I post a thread about using a neighbors internet and I am the devil. Am I the only person who see something wrong with that?



Should have used that money to pay your bills BIMBO!


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> Whats funny is earlier I posted a forum about donating money to Ballou High School for truelly underprivalaged children who are actually doing good. Not one person left a comment. I post a thread about using a neighbors internet and I am the devil. Am I the only person who see something wrong with that?


 
You have not been here long enough to figure this nuthouse out yet. Welcome to SOMD


----------



## Kain99

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am paying my own bills that is why I don't have to listen to you.



Cough.....


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am very sweet if people are nice to me. I have also been through alot in my short life so far to know that I am living my life for me. I have said it before unless you are paying my bills, buying me nice things, or got that letter from God saying that if I just follow Kain rules I will get into heaven I will do what i must to survive.


I have no idea what you just wrote, but it doesn't matter.  If you actually took my post seriously you need to refer back to Vrai's #203.

And if you don't feel like you need to defend yourself then stop defending yourself.


----------



## vraiblonde

Jeff said:


> You didn't get the letter??


----------



## misshelper

Sula said:


> I have no idea what you just wrote, but it doesn't matter.  If you actually took my post seriously you need to refer back to Vrai's #203.
> 
> And if you don't feel like you need to defend yourself then stop defending yourself.



Stop making sense unless you mean to make sense..


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> Whats funny is earlier I posted a forum about donating money to Ballou High School for truelly underprivalaged children who are actually doing good. Not one person left a comment. I post a thread about using a neighbors internet and I am the devil. Am I the only person who see something wrong with that?



Welcome to the forums, honey, enjoy your stay.  Just be sure to have your tray table up and your seat back in the full upright position.


----------



## Jeff

misshelper said:


> Stop making sense unless you mean to make sense..


 
She hasn't had any for a while.. She is out of her mind. Where is that Electric Butterfly thingy????


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> Welcome to the forums, honey, enjoy your stay.  Just be sure to have your tray table up and your seat back in the full upright position.


And don't forget that seatbelt.


----------



## misshelper

Jeff said:


> She hasn't had any for a while.. She is out of her mind. Where is that Electric Butterfly thingy????



Well give her a hand then...It's busy! Step away!


----------



## sweetprincess23

Sula said:


> I have no idea what you just wrote, but it doesn't matter.  If you actually took my post seriously you need to refer back to Vrai's #203.
> 
> And if you don't feel like you need to defend yourself then stop defending yourself.



I wouldn't say I am defending myself, just voicing my oppions.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> And don't forget that seatbelt.



In the event of turbulence.  Good idea


----------



## misshelper

sweetprincess23 said:


> I wouldn't say I am defending myself, just voicing my oppions.



Isn't that a drug?


----------



## Sula

sweetprincess23 said:


> I wouldn't say I am defending myself, just voicing my oppions.


I hope that's true.


----------



## sweetprincess23

vraiblonde said:


> Welcome to the forums, honey, enjoy your stay.  Just be sure to have your tray table up and your seat back in the full upright position.



So far I am having tons of fun. Ever since getting rid of the crazy ex my life has been a bit boring(except when he is outside screaming to get in or calling me). SOMD has brought the fun back. Thanks everyone


----------



## Sula

misshelper said:


> Isn't that a drug?


:  Damn you!!!! I used such restraint and didn't say anything!

No, the drug would be an opoid or opiate.


----------



## sweetprincess23

misshelper said:


> Isn't that a drug?



Hmmm, you got me I can't spell. But I don't do drugs. But I do know some dope boys(drug dealers) I think kain needs a good smoke, or maybe some prozac. Again thanks everyone for the fun time tonight. I must go to bed, so sleepy.


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> Thanks everyone



No, no!  Thank YOU!  And I thank Kain as well.  24 pages and stayed entertaining.  THAT is an accomplishment.


----------



## Jeff

sweetprincess23 said:


> Hmmm, you got me I can't spell. But I don't do drugs. But I do know some dope boys(drug dealers) I think kain needs a good smoke, or maybe some prozac. Again thanks everyone for the fun time tonight. I must go to bed, so sleepy.


 
Nite


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> I just got out of a 10 month abusive relationship, yeah maybe it was because of my mouth or maybe he was mad at me stealing someones internet. but I can tell you at this point in my life I am not scared of no one. In the past 10 months I have learned to defend myself, if I can take on a 6'2 man I can take on anyone. Please don't take this wrong anyone, don't want to get kicked off this wonderul site. But NO ONE SCARES ME!!!
> But you might want to talk to GOD tonight about all your built up anger.



you might talk to God about His 10 Commandments and tell Him you only like 9..that it is ok to take things for your personal use that do not belong to you.

that is stealing and if you are ok with stealing access to the internet, then what will you take/steal next?
where will it stop?

what happens to your self worth if you go thru life taking stuff that is not yours?

hope you sleep well......................


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am paying my own bills that is why I don't have to listen to you.



no..you said you were too poor to own a computer and you borrowed one ..and now you admit to the world that you steal access to the internet..

you come here like some slut asking for the approval of a bunch of strangers who mean nothing to you and ask if it is ok to do this...

you are nuts ya know.....but heck.....have fun until you get caught...and you will sooner or later.....


----------



## Larry Gude

*Well...*



sweetprincess23 said:


> So far I am having tons of fun. Ever since getting rid of the crazy ex my life has been a bit boring(except when he is outside screaming to get in or calling me). SOMD has brought the fun back. Thanks everyone



...stealing people's Internets probably made him crazy. Lookey what it did to Kain...


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



vraiblonde said:


> You know, it's nice to see a newbie who can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'    A number of the people who jump on here have no sense of humor to speak of, and are so thin-skinned they run off crying the second they meet dissent.
> 
> So let's give it up for the sweetprincess


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



vraiblonde said:


> Oooh, and here she comes off the top rope!



...fortunately, I say, fortunately, I keep a roll of snot rags and Windex handy for just such an emergency.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



vraiblonde said:


> No way...would karate chop me.



...what part of the pig is that?


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



sweetprincess23 said:


> I just got out of a 10 month abusive relationship, yeah maybe it was because of my mouth *or maybe he was mad at me stealing someones internet.* but I can tell you at this point in my life I am not scared of no one. In the past 10 months I have learned to defend myself, if I can take on a 6'2 man I can take on anyone. Please don't take this wrong anyone, don't want to get kicked off this wonderul site. But NO ONE SCARES ME!!!
> But you might want to talk to GOD tonight about all your built up anger.






Vria, what do we have for Noob of the week? Something nice, I hope? A pair of matching jet ski's? A trip to Hawaii? A $10 Comcast gift card??


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Kain99 said:


> Heads up slick...If you ever happen upon me at a forum gathering.............RUN!
> 
> Fair Warning,.



...someone stole your Internets as a child, didn't they?


----------



## toppick08

how'd I miss this 'sumbiatch.........


funny


----------



## RadioPatrol

Larry Gude said:


> ...if you're close enough to get on my wireless, 1, you're trespassing because the signal isn't strong enough to go off my land and 2, you've hacked the latest, greatest encryption.





depending on how many trees and acres, I could pick up your signal with a pringles cantenna ..... and last I heard wireless security, wasn't


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> In several of the thuper theeqwet forums we have lists of "must read" threads.  I'm going to go post a link to this thread in them right now.



I'm on the fence if this is a 'Must Read' thread but I will forge on, since I am right in the middle.  I need to see what name Larry is dubbed.


----------



## RadioPatrol

Kain99 said:


> It's not piddly Vrai, (Verizon) 25 cents per mega byte overage. That adds up!
> 
> Comcast will just shut you down.  Your phone your internet and cable TV.
> 
> This is seriously not funny.





Comcast allowance is 250Gb Per Month .... hard to use that up unless your running a P2P app downloading 10,000 songs a day


----------



## RadioPatrol

dn0121 said:


> Feel free to use my wireless anytime you want.  My router is secured, my pcs are secured, my wireless is open.  Granted you would actually have to be right outside my house but I got tired of my PS3, Wii, and media center loosing connections.  Also didn't feel like buying new routers that may work better.





I run an unsecured 11b wireless ......... with comcast 10Mpbs who cares if someone piggybacks ........... :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



RadioPatrol said:


> I run an unsecured 11b wireless ......... with comcast 10Mpbs who cares if someone piggybacks ........... :shrug:



...Kain, for one...


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



RadioPatrol said:


> depending on how many trees and acres, I could pick up your signal with a pringles cantenna ..... and last I heard wireless security, wasn't



...my IT guy told me that if someone _really_ wanted to...


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



Dye Tied said:


> I'm on the fence if this is a 'Must Read' thread but I will forge on, since I am right in the middle.  I need to see what name Larry is dubbed.



...there is no 'dubbing'. It is a poll. You MUST participate. 


Choose...wisely.


----------



## forceofnature

Mileage ticker at 26 pages wow.


----------



## RoseRed

Still funny.


----------



## Bonehead

Very entertaining. Kain you need to get a grip.


----------



## Beta84

I wonder if this person is actually just using a community wireless internet that they don't know about.


----------



## GWguy

boy, I'm glad i didn't stay up for this one....

Bottom line:
Yes, router owners should protect their network.
Yes, it IS illegal to tap someone's network without permission.
Yes, the owner of the router can be in serious trouble if someone who was stealing bandwidth decided to download child pron.  The IP address of the router is what is captured, not the IP address of the computer.
No, the router owner probably has no idea someone is on their router if they haven't secured it.

Again, and I said it 1st page in, just go ask your neighbors for permission.  Give them a sob story or something, I'm sure they will say OK as long as you behave yourself.  Get permission and this whole almost 30 pages of rants is completely negated.


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Very entertaining. Kain you need to get a grip.



Woke up this morning with no regrets.


----------



## morningbell

RadioPatrol said:


> I run an unsecured 11b wireless ......... with comcast 10Mpbs who cares if someone piggybacks ........... :shrug:



I'm with whatever Radio says....  He knows stuff


----------



## sweetprincess23

AnnieC said:


> no..you said you were too poor to own a computer and you borrowed one ..and now you admit to the world that you steal access to the internet..
> 
> you come here like some slut asking for the approval of a bunch of strangers who mean nothing to you and ask if it is ok to do this...
> 
> you are nuts ya know.....but heck.....have fun until you get caught...and you will sooner or later.....



Mistake me if I am wrong but I don't believe I was asking for approval from a bunch of strangers. My question was... Can my neighbor tell if I use there internet connection? With that said,this evening I will go to my neighbors and ask if they mind. I don't want to get in trouble unlike what some of you may think, I have a clean record and don't want to piss my neighbors off. I don't know all my neighbors but I am guessing it one of the two I know and one of them I have helped out when there basement flooded. And the other I have given beer to and he let another neighbor share his trash service so I really doubt he will mind. I was not getting on any type of porn or bad sites. Just wanted to know if he could see me log into my myspace page.


----------



## GWguy

sweetprincess23 said:


> Mistake me if I am wrong but I don't believe I was asking for approval from a bunch of strangers. My question was... Can my neighbor tell if I use there internet connection? With that said,this evening I will go to my neighbors and ask if they mind. I don't want to get in trouble unlike what some of you may think, I have a clean record and don't want to piss my neighbors off. I don't know all my neighbors but I am guessing it one of the two I know and one of them I have helped out when there basement flooded. And the other I have given beer to and he let another neighbor share his trash service so I really doubt he will mind. I was not getting on any type of porn or bad sites. J*ust wanted to know if he could see me log into my myspace page.*



That's a different question altogether.  *IF* the neighbor is smart enough to know that you are already using his router, he is probably smart enough to be able to track what you are doing.  Can he see your actual conversations?  Yes, but not without specifically running software and spying on you.  If he hasn't secured his router, he's probably not interested in what you might be doing or hasn't the smarts to know how.

That said, if the conversation between you and MySpace isn't secure and/or encrypted, ANYONE along the way can see and decode your conversation, emails, etc, etc........


----------



## itsbob

misshelper said:


> It's called stealing, get your own connection. Your welcome.



It's not stealing if they have an unsecure wireless connection.  If it's unsecured it's "sharing" and if they don't bother to secure their wi-fi, than their intent is to share.

They become just another hot-spot in the world for all to share.  Think its kind of cool.. Kind of Walden Puddle Communal .. 

Personally the people that secure their networks make me laugh.. Like they are working on Nuclear secrets from home.. I think one person in a neighborhood should get the connection and freely share it within the community.  Or if in an HOA, let the HOA pay the monthly fee, and broadcast throughout the neighborhood.


----------



## itsbob

sweetprincess23 said:


> well thank you, it means alot. I didn't think anyone would be on my side since I was new. Also, didn't mean to offend any Christian's.



I've tried. They seem to like it..

Offending Christians that is..


----------



## lips_sealed

Crap, reading this thread now makes me paranoid.  My network is unsecured, now Im worried some nut in my neighborhood will download something illegal, and I will be to blame.

Now the dumb question.  How do I secure it?  Will everyone in the house who uses the network need to use a password?


----------



## sweetprincess23

itsbob said:


> It's not stealing if they have an unsecure wireless connection.  If it's unsecured it's "sharing" and if they don't bother to secure their wi-fi, than their intent is to share.
> 
> They become just another hot-spot in the world for all to share.  Think its kind of cool.. Kind of Walden Puddle Communal ..
> 
> Personally the people that secure their networks make me laugh.. Like they are working on Nuclear secrets from home.. I think one person in a neighborhood should get the connection and freely share it within the community.  Or if in an HOA, let the HOA pay the monthly fee, and broadcast throughout the neighborhood.



I like that, my neighborhood has an HOA. I have never been to a meeting but maybe I will go to the next one and bring it up. They keep talking about bringing the neighborhood together, IMO the internet is what keeps people together these days.


----------



## GWguy

lips_sealed said:


> Crap, reading this thread now makes me paranoid.  My network is unsecured, now Im worried some nut in my neighborhood will download something illegal, and I will be to blame.
> 
> Now the dumb question.  How do I secure it?  Will everyone in the house who uses the network need to use a password?



securing wireless network - Google Search

But you really only need to be paranoid if you are very close to your neighbor.  If you can put 300' between the router and the nearest neighbor's computer, forget it.


----------



## itsbob

lips_sealed said:


> Crap, reading this thread now makes me paranoid.  My network is unsecured, now Im worried some nut in my neighborhood will download something illegal, and I will be to blame.
> 
> Now the dumb question.  How do I secure it?  Will everyone in the house who uses the network need to use a password?



Don't be overly concerned.

They can't charge you, nor are they looking for you, if you run an unsecure wireless network.  

If that was the case do you REALLY think all of the local businesses would run unsecure networks?

Starbucks, Dunkin Donut's, Burger King, McDonalds.. almost ALL of the hotels, ALL libraries. If there was going to be liablility issues not ONE of them would be doing it.


Don't be too concerned, the sky isn't falling, and the FBI isn't interested.. really.
It's called sharing.  It's what nice people do.


----------



## itsbob

lips_sealed said:


> Crap, reading this thread now makes me paranoid.  My network is unsecured, now Im worried some nut in my neighborhood will download something illegal, and I will be to blame.
> 
> Now the dumb question.  How do I secure it?  Will everyone in the house who uses the network need to use a password?



AND if it's concern over banking information, credit card info, or someone snooping on your SOMD conversations.. if they REALLY wanted it, a secure wireless network isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> Don't be overly concerned.
> 
> They can't charge you, nor are they looking for you, if you run an unsecure wireless network.
> 
> If that was the case do you REALLY think all of the local businesses would run unsecure networks?
> 
> *Starbucks, Dunkin Donut's, Burger King, McDonalds.. almost ALL of the hotels, ALL libraries. If there was going to be liablility issues not ONE of them would be doing it.*
> 
> 
> Don't be too concerned, the sky isn't falling, and the FBI isn't interested.. really.
> It's called sharing.  It's what nice people do.



But you have to log on thru their portal and agree to their terms.  You don't agree, you don't get access.


----------



## JULZ

vraiblonde said:


> Kain, shut up, you ####ing psycho.  Drunk posting is just embarrassing and you'll regret this tomorrow.


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> But you have to log on thru their portal and agree to their terms.  You don't agree, you don't get access.



Embassy Suites yes.  They used to require a password too, but now you just enter through their portal and click "agree".

McDonalds, no.. The hotel behind EMA, no.

Most airports, no.  Except the cheap bastards that want to charge you for it.

You just do a wireless search and connect to whatever one is available.  I've even driven around Tinker AFB looking for wi-fi because they didn't have internet in the BOQ (who'd a thunk on an AIR FORCE base?).

You can even do a search on the internet for metro hot-spots for free internet access, and not just in the US.


----------



## lips_sealed

I just have a regular linksys wireless router.  How many comuters can ping off that router without really slowing it down.

Right now I have 2 laptops in my home, but at xmas, there will be 2 more laptops


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



itsbob said:


> Embassy Suites yes.  They used to require a password too, but now you just enter through their portal and click "agree".
> 
> McDonalds, no.. The hotel behind EMA, no.
> 
> Most airports, no.  Except the cheap bastards that want to charge you for it.
> 
> You just do a wireless search and connect to whatever one is available.  I've even driven around Tinker AFB looking for wi-fi because they didn't have internet in the BOQ (who'd a thunk on an AIR FORCE base?).
> 
> You can even do a search on the internet for metro hot-spots for free internet access, and not just in the US.



...for Gods sake, don't tell Kain any of this. Her gaskets are all in the shop at the moment.


----------



## Dye Tied

Larry Gude said:


> ...for Gods sake, don't tell Kain any of this. Her gaskets are all in the shop at the moment.



I am sure she can find something else to blow....


----------



## Cowgirl

...


----------



## GWguy

Cowgirl said:


> ...



That's Purrrrrrrrfect....


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> I'm with whatever Radio says....  He knows stuff



What about me dammit?


----------



## GWguy

morningbell said:


> I'm with whatever Radio says....  He knows stuff





dn0121 said:


> What about me dammit?



 Our experience means nothing.....


----------



## RadioPatrol

forceofnature said:


> Mileage ticker at 26 pages wow.





I think sweetprincess is a Troll


----------



## RadioPatrol

morningbell said:


> I'm with whatever Radio says....  He knows stuff


----------



## RadioPatrol

GWguy said:


> Our experience means nothing.....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Who is the cheapest provider of wireless internet?


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Who is the cheapest provider of wireless internet?



Your neighbor?


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Your neighbor?



:snort:


----------



## PsyOps

sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



Don't you worry about a thing.  Our new president will make sure we ALL have the intarveb.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> Your neighbor?


----------



## AnnieC

itsbob said:


> Don't be overly concerned.
> 
> They can't charge you, nor are they looking for you, if you run an unsecure wireless network.
> 
> If that was the case do you REALLY think all of the local businesses would run unsecure networks?
> 
> Starbucks, Dunkin Donut's, Burger King, McDonalds.. almost ALL of the hotels, ALL libraries. If there was going to be liablility issues not ONE of them would be doing it.
> 
> 
> .




hey ittybittybob........all those places require the user to sign a users agreement prior to getting "free" access......and those agreements, when acknowledged, covers the owner from liability............
you ever read the fine print?...........doubt it........

the gal took and used something that did not belong to her....
internet access today.....what will she steal next?


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> well thank you, it means alot. I didn't think anyone would be on my side since I was new. Also, didn't mean to offend any Christian's.



wait. .....she is the owner here and needs customers to keep this place running ...she doesnt care about you..only the crap you stir up........and if it isnt enough..she will stir it up even more............
it is about $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and advertising...............


----------



## MJ

AnnieC said:


> hey *ittybittybob*........



Just how well do you know bob?


----------



## AnnieC

sweetprincess23 said:


> I like that, my neighborhood has an HOA. I have never been to a meeting but maybe I will go to the next one and bring it up. They keep talking about bringing the neighborhood together, IMO the internet is what keeps people together these days.



make sure you tell them you are stealing it from who knows who and have no bad feelings about it!!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> Your neighbor?



Well I've known that for the last year.  Let me rephrase the question. Who is the cheapest LEGAL provider of wireless internet?


----------



## AnnieC

MJ said:


> Just how well do you know bob?



i've seen pictures...certified photos....well...they did use a close up lens....and well....................


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Well I've known that for the last year.  Let me rephrase the question. Who is the cheapest LEGAL provider of wireless internet?



The question should be: who is the cheapest ISP ?  You can use wireless on any  ISP with a wireless router, whether you buy one or they supply it.  if you are talking about home service, I pay about $17/mo for DSL @ 768Kb/s.  They provided a wireless router, no cost.

If you're talking about ANY ISP, Panera is free, Teariffic is free, etc........


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> The question should be: who is the cheapest ISP ?  You can use wireless on any  ISP with a wireless router, whether you buy one or they supply it.  if you are talking about home service, I pay about $17/mo for DSL @ 768Kb/s.  They provided a wireless router, no cost.
> 
> If you're talking about ANY ISP, Panera is free, Teariffic is free, etc........



Thank you. 































Could you please PM me with your encryptic wirless password?


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Could you please PM me with your encryptic wirless password?



You don't have something at home now?

Sure.  :getdowngetdirty:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> You don't have something at home now?
> 
> Sure.  :getdowngetdirty:



No, can I borrow a computer too?


----------



## forceofnature

itsbob said:


> Don't be overly concerned.
> 
> They can't charge you, nor are they looking for you, if you run an unsecure wireless network.
> 
> If that was the case do you REALLY think all of the local businesses would run unsecure networks?
> 
> Starbucks, Dunkin Donut's, Burger King, McDonalds.. almost ALL of the hotels, ALL libraries. If there was going to be liablility issues not ONE of them would be doing it.
> 
> 
> Don't be too concerned, the sky isn't falling, and the FBI isn't interested.. really.
> It's called sharing.  It's what nice people do.



You can use the router to limit access the the sites which are questionable.  I have a server that actually controls access to the network.  "Untangle" look it up. Its free linux based OS for net security etc...


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> No, can I borrow a computer too?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


>



 Let me rub that out for you


----------



## itsbob

AnnieC said:


> the gal took and used something that did not belong to her....
> internet access today.....what will she steal next?



Your last braincell?


----------



## itsbob

MJ said:


> Just how well do you know bob?



if Mojo can touch the sides, not well at all.


----------



## itsbob

AnnieC said:


> make sure you tell them you are stealing it from who knows who and have no bad feelings about it!!!!



Please provide the details of the "law" she is breaking.

She's not breaking into a secure network, she's not breaking in and stealing files (at least I don't think she is).  She's not using any illegal devices to gain access.  If she's sitting in her house, or on a public road, or even in a parking lot, she is breaking NO law.

Actually the person with the unsecrure wireless network maybe.  Unlicensed bandwidth/ frequency encroaching on another person's property.


----------



## GWguy

Michigan man busted for stealing Wi-Fi signal; could have received five years | IP Telephony, VoIP, Broadband | ZDNet.com
Florida man arrested for "stealing" unencrypted WiFi signal - Boing Boing
The ethics of "stealing" a WiFi connection
SecurityTeam US - Man Charged With Stealing Wi-Fi Signal


And for each of these, there are the counter-arguments, why it's OK to use a neighbor's WiFi connection.

I happen to take the ethical side and would not do it without asking first.  And we're talking about homes and neighbors here, not business offering WiFi.


----------



## vraiblonde

It shouldn't be stealing if they *let* you have access to it, which is what they're doing by not securing their connection.  If she hacked the passkey or something like that, that would definitely be a problem.  But how many people do you suppose inadvertently "steal" because they don't know any better?  They boot up the laptop, see some connections available, choose one, and voila!  They're online.

:shrug:

This can't be compared to taking someone's unlocked car or going in someone's unlocked home.  This is more like living in a glass house with no curtains, then complaining that the neighbors are looking when you run around naked in your living room.


----------



## AnnieC

itsbob said:


> Your last braincell?



why...yours all gone?


----------



## AnnieC

itsbob said:


> Please provide the details of the "law" she is breaking.
> 
> She's not breaking into a secure network, she's not breaking in and stealing files (at least I don't think she is).  She's not using any illegal devices to gain access.  If she's sitting in her house, or on a public road, or even in a parking lot, she is breaking NO law.
> 
> Actually the person with the unsecrure wireless network maybe.  Unlicensed bandwidth/ frequency encroaching on another person's property.



Gods law:
 #8:...Thou shalt not steal.....
and
 #10: You shall not covet your neighbor’s house; you shall not covet your neighbor’s wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, *nor anything that is your neighbor’s." *

is that simple enough for ya itty bitty bobbo?


----------



## GWguy

AnnieC said:


> Gods law:
> #8:...Thou shalt not steal.....
> and
> #10: You shall not covet your neighbor’s house; you shall not covet your neighbor’s wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, *nor anything that is your neighbor’s." *
> 
> is that simple enough for ya itty bitty bobbo?



For a pious person, you have an awful nasty streak.


----------



## AnnieC

GWguy said:


> For a pious person, you have an awful nasty streak.




whoa buck-a-roo..... who said I'm pious?

stealing is stealing....and most people in a civilized society dont go around stealing what isnt theirs.....

hopefully she will go ask her neighbor..tell them how poor she is and how much she needs to get online...
and they will let her use their connection....


----------



## GWguy

AnnieC said:


> whoa buck-a-roo..... who said I'm pious?
> 
> stealing is stealing....and most people in a civilized society dont go around stealing what isnt theirs.....
> 
> hopefully she will go ask her neighbor..tell them how poor she is and how much she needs to get online...
> and they will let her use their connection....



You start quoting religion to make a point, you're pious.  Unless you don't believe what you post, then you're charlatan.

And regardless, you're still nasty.

I'm done.
Over and out.


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> ...calling this stealing is the same as you tapping into their plumbing drain pipes and taking their waste water or using the light that comes out of their windows or the heat that leaks out of their home; Yes, they paid for it, the water, the light, the heat, but you're using what they waste. You are not costing them a single dime more unless and until they are paying for their bandwidth use which, at present, they are not.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said you might want to ask your neighbors and see if they mind, just as a simple courtesy. As it is, they either do not know or do not care because, like pulling the drapes, they can control your access with a few clicks of the mouse. Right now, they choose not to.
> 
> This is NOT a big deal. Not even a little one.


I think it's closer to throwing a bag of trash in someone else's dumpster. It hasn't hurt anyone and nobody notices, but it is technically illegal.


----------



## AnnieC

GWguy said:


> You start quoting religion to make a point, you're pious.  Unless you don't believe what you post, then you're charlatan.
> 
> And regardless, you're still nasty.
> 
> I'm done.
> Over and out.




plain and simple mr. over-sensitive guy...ya dont take/steal what is not yours...and i have no idea about current local, state, federal laws.....
Gods law came first...ya dont take stuff that is not yours and ya dont covet ya neighbors stuff either...

that aint being nasty bubba...it is fact.....
you live by your laws and ill do the same......


----------



## DoWhat

AnnieC said:


> plain and simple mr. over-sensitive guy...ya dont take/steal what is not yours...and i have no idea about current local, state, federal laws.....
> Gods law came first...ya dont take stuff that is not yours and ya dont covet ya neighbors stuff either...
> 
> that aint being nasty bubba...it is fact.....
> you live by your laws and ill do the same......



I don't know you but I read your posts as an awfully chubby person.


----------



## AnnieC

DoWhat said:


> I don't know you but I read your posts as an awfully chubby person.



:

you got a thing for chubbs??????


----------



## forceofnature

This thread is now officially tired.  Can someone close it please.


----------



## itsbob

AnnieC said:


> Gods law:
> #8:...Thou shalt not steal.....
> and
> #10: You shall not covet your neighbor’s house; you shall not covet your neighbor’s wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, *nor anything that is your neighbor’s." *
> 
> is that simple enough for ya itty bitty bobbo?



Funny, I though #10 was "Thou Shalt Not Covet"  I didn't know it went into so much detail.  And since God is all knowing, and didn't mention band-width.. she's good.  that and he's a benovelnt God so I doubt she'll suffer eternal damnation for borrowing it.

oh BTW, thanks for admitting that she's not breaking ANY law.

(you may want to look up what covet means)


----------



## AnnieC

itsbob said:


> Funny, I though #10 was "Thou Shalt Not Covet"  I didn't know it went into so much detail.  And since God is all knowing, and didn't mention band-width.. she's good.  that and he's a benovelnt God so I doubt she'll suffer eternal damnation for borrowing it.
> 
> oh BTW, thanks for admitting that she's not breaking ANY law.
> 
> (you may want to look up what covet means)



I did bobbo.....and covet is what she did...she desired it and then she stole what she desired......

dont know if she believes in the Bible or the 10 Commandments...so I dont know if she broke any laws that guide her and shape her character and her morals.......

if she does believe in the Commandments..then she broke the law of God...


----------



## itsbob

AnnieC said:


> I did bobbo.....and covet is what she did...she desired it and then she stole what she desired......
> 
> dont know if she believes in the Bible or the 10 Commandments...so I dont know if she broke any laws that guide her and shape her character and her morals.......
> 
> if she does believe in the Commandments..then she broke the law of God...




Arguing with you is similar to fighting a man with no arms.

Not very challenging, and even less fun.


----------



## BadGirl

GWguy said:


> For a pious person, you have an awful nasty streak.


There's a really simple reason:  it's because she's a biatch.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:


> There's a really simple reason:  it's because she's a biatch.



But she's going to spend all time and eternity that is the paradise of heaven.. 



DAMN, I almost got that out with a straight face..


----------



## GWguy

BadGirl said:


> There's a really simple reason:  it's because she's a biatch.



Ah.  Thought it might be something like that.......


----------



## toppick08

BadGirl said:


> There's a really simple reason:  it's because she's a biatch.




don't tell BOB....


----------



## BoyGenius

*Don't talk to the cops!*



sweetprincess23 said:


> I know this is wrong but I am too poor to buy a computer and internet. So I borrow a laptop every so often and pick up on one of my neighbors wireless connection. My question is, can my neighbor tell when I am borrowing their internet? I might be currently doing this and my connection keeps going out and is hard to get back.



You might want to check out the "*So I guess I'll be needing a lawyer*" thread.


----------



## sweetprincess23

So I asked my neighbor. Guess what he said he didn't care even told me if I ever need to really use the internet and can't get on I can come over and ask him if it's locked.

Annie... I believe in God and was baptized Catholic went to catholic school for 2 years. Am I a practicing Catholic? Not really. Like you, I believe that when everyone's time comes we will have someone to answer to. But, I believe I will be answering to God not Annie. If I choose to do wrong than let that be my problem not yours. What is the saying, " don't throw stones when you live in a glass house"(not sure what the saying is exactly). Am I perfect? Far from it. Got something else for you... Few years back I lived next to a very poor family who had 4 kids and one job(honestly it was one of those girls that you want to scream at and say"get your tubes tied). Anyways, I broke the law then also. Every so often they would run out of food stamps and come over and get food from me. I too was on food stamps and would share mine with them so 4 children wouldn't starve. Technically I wasn't supposed to do this but couldn't let 4 kids who did nothing to deserve this starve. Was it illegal? yes. But in my oppinion I was doing what God would want me to do, help my neighbors and those in need. Would you like to report me for this also?


----------



## Cowgirl

sweetprincess23 said:


> So I asked my neighbor. Guess what he said he didn't care



 There you go, all you  people.


----------



## GWguy

sweetprincess23 said:


> So I asked my neighbor. Guess what he said he didn't care even told me if I ever need to really use the internet and can't get on I can come over and ask him if it's locked.



 Post # 5.  Glad you talked with him.  So easy.  Feel better about it all now?


----------



## Floyd2004

Cmon who hasnt borrowed internet connection at one point or another.


----------



## Xaquin44

Floyd2004 said:


> Cmon who hasnt borrowed internet connection at one point or another.



me =)

course, I hate wifi anyway hehe


----------



## PsyOps

Floyd2004 said:


> Cmon who hasnt borrowed internet connection at one point or another.



No integrity left.


----------



## Floyd2004

PsyOps said:


> No integrity left.



Lol


----------



## BOP

vraiblonde said:


> I completely agree with this and am laughing at all the holier than thou types who want to give OP a hard time about this.



The last thing in the world I would have featured either you or Larry for would be thieves, or people who would condone theft.

Just because the OP doesn't have to physically walk onto her neighbor's property to plug her CAT cable into their router doesn't mean she's not getting something she's not paying for.

Effectively, she's cyber-trespassing.  

There are several active wireless networks in the area I live in, including a satellite link (probably the Comcast guy!  ), all of them but one or two are secured.  Ours is secured as well, though I have to confess, it took a while to figure out how to do that.  At any time during the time it took me to secure our network, if anyone had connected to our unsecured network, it would have been stealing.

I didn't have to "chose" to not secure our network; I had to become educated on how to do so.  That doesn't matter.  My "intent" isn't the issue.

That's an ISP they didn't have to pay, as well as a hub and wireless router they didn't have to buy.  Plus, if they're big on downloading music, or whatever, that's bandwidth they're taking up that slows my internet browsing down.


----------



## BOP

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am paying my own bills that is why I don't have to listen to you.



Liar.

You're not paying for internet access.  What else aren't you paying for?


----------



## BOP

sweetprincess23 said:


> I am very sweet if people are nice to me. I have also been through alot in my short life so far to know that I am living my life for me. I have said it before unless you are paying my bills, buying me nice things, or got that letter from God saying that if I just follow Kain rules I will get into heaven I will do what i must to survive.



Stealing internet access is survival?

You sound like a typical spoiled brat.


----------



## BOP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Who is the cheapest provider of wireless internet?



sweatprincess' neighbor, apparently. 

And to think, I'm paying for internet access every month when I could get it for free.

Wonder if that's part of the Change obamy was talking about.


----------



## BigSlam123b

I think if people in this day and age are stupid enough to leave their networks wide open, and not secure, then they deserve to have someone leech onto their signal.


----------

